

Do Me a Favor and Change Your Email Signature - pallavkaushish
http://www.getmailbird.com/do-me-a-favor-and-change-your-email-signature/

======
FatalLogic
OK, but only if you do me a favor and disable that enormously irritating popup
ad

~~~
itsybitsycoder
And fix the grammar. And fix the annoying thing where about 2-3" of the
whitespace to the left and right of the thumbnails cause a full size image to
pop up. And the glitchy little header effect that doesn't seem to serve any
real purpose except to get in my way when I want to re-read a previous
paragraph. This is a seriously unpleasant website to use.

------
jlgaddis
I realize that the great majority of people view their e-mails in HTML but
some of us still prefer plain-text and none of the e-mail signatures
highlighted in the article would be viewable by me.

From RFC 1855 [0], "Netiquette Guidelines":

    
    
      If you include a signature keep it short.  Rule of thumb
      is no longer than 4 lines.
    

My .signature is two lines (not counting the "dash-dash-space" delimiter): my
full name and e-mail on line one and my title and phone number on line two. If
you need other information about me or my company, you can send me an e-mail
or give me a call to get it.

A huge pet peeve of mine is the legal disclaimers and I will often respond to
an e-mail that includes one with my own that's similar to the one mentioned in
the article, just to be a snarky asshole.

[0]:
[https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1855.txt](https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1855.txt)

------
kps
McQuary or nothing.

